# Bosch GOF 1300 ACE Spares



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone, anywhere, know where I can obtain a dust extraction collar for a Bosch GOF 1300 ACE? The part number is 2 609 200 137. I've tried several UK suppliers who were advertising the part but have always eventually received the, "sorry we've contacted Bosch UK and even though they're still advertising it, it's no longer available".

I've always had the greatest faith in Bosch tools and I still own and use a Bosch electric drill, a heat gun and a jigsaw, all of which are thirty years old. Now they seem to have gone the way of everything else, namely to cr**. Reading recent , critical, buyer reviews of Bosch kit seems to bear this out.

If there's no joy, it looks like the router is going to be permanently table mounted and I'll have to acquire another for freehand stuff, as the Bosch just pumps out too much stuff without extraction fitted.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bosch 2609200137 (2 609 200 137) Dust Extraction Adapter Brand New | eBay


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You may find this interesting: The Bosch Professional Combi Challenge | Bosch Professional


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> You may find this interesting: The Bosch Professional Combi Challenge | Bosch Professional


Nowhere does it tell what the older tools were. If they are comparing to older nicad tech, the only thing this proves is that L-ion is superior... we already knew that. 

However, if Bosch wants to give me a new one, I have several older models I'd be happy to let them crush!:yes4:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JanP said:


> Does anyone, anywhere, know where I can obtain a dust extraction collar for a Bosch GOF 1300 ACE? The part number is 2 609 200 137. I've tried several UK suppliers who were advertising the part but have always eventually received the, "sorry we've contacted Bosch UK and even though they're still advertising it, it's no longer available".


Hi Ian

Have you tried sourcing the same component for the current model (GOF1300CE)? The main difference between the CE and the ACE is the side fence. Other than that they are very alike (at least at first glance). That part number is 2 608 190 038 according to the Bosch web site. Maybe Bosch at Uxbridge could confirm this?

Regards

Phil


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Duane - I tried that link first, a month ago. The vendor, eventually, emailed me to say that the part was, "no longer available", (but they seem to be still advertising it.

I next emailed Bosch UK Customer Service, who seemed to know little about anything but did suggest that I email Bosch UK Technical.

I emailed Bosch UK Technical - and waited, (and I'm still waiting).

Thanks Phil, I did indeed see an advert for that part, so I emailed the vendor and asked if it would fit my router. They said it would fit.

So I asked them to be sure about it and emailed them the part number. They said that after contacting Bosch UK Technical, (they must have a private, secret number), they were sure it would fit.

So I ordered it and quickly received - The Wrong Part - "Oh sorry sir, we've had a lot of wrong information from Bosch Tecnical recently".

Which is why I thought I'd try this forum.

Bosch tools were a watchword for quality in my fathers day, and I've always owned and used them. On the few occasions i needed spares, it wasn't a problem.

Now they couldn't give a monkeys. Just like everybody else, they knock out crap in some sweatshop a long way from Germany, (or New York where the router was made), and their attitude is, "Sod the customer - if it breaks, (and it will), tell them to throw it away and buy another one".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ian, I can not speak to Bosch service in the UK other than the fact that they have not responded to my email requesting a contact person for problems like this. I can assure you that in the US Bosch provides outstanding support. (I am in contact with them almost every week) Bosch tools are top quality and built to last.


----------



## JanP (Nov 1, 2012)

As I've said Mike, (and I appreciate your right to think otherwise), I've used Bosch tools of all kinds over the last thirty years and still do, and I disagree about the quality of their current UK offerings and their laughable, 'customer' and 'technical', service. 

In addition to the router, I still own and use a Bosch lawnmower, a Bosch circular saw, a Bosch power drill, a Bosch garden shredder, a Bosch jigsaw and a Bosch heat gun, so I am, if anything, predisposed to, 'boost', their products.

Bosch in the US are by your experience a responsive company. Bosch in the UK, also by your experience, my experience and the experience of exasperated tool companies having to go through the time and expense of trying to sell non-existent Bosch spares, which even, Bosch 'Technical', don't seem to have a clue about are demonstrably not.

People like me, on this side of the, 'Atlantic Bridge', read the Bosch US website and can only wish for tools which are obviously good products at reasonable prices, compared to the range of tools available in the UK, which are exorbitantly priced.

If they are in fact, "built to last", it's a good thing since, in my experience, trying to get spares is a joke. 

By the way, If you ever do get a response from Bosch UK, ask them whether they actually know which of their own routers accept their own guide bushes, (but that's another story). ; )


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

JanP said:


> People like me, on this side of the, 'Atlantic Bridge', read the Bosch US website and can only wish for tools which are obviously good products at reasonable prices, compared to the range of tools available in the UK, which are exorbitantly priced.


Hi Ian

Dream on! Part of the price differential is that over here we have VAT (value added tax, our version of state sales tax for US readers) and that all prices are quoted here are inclusive of tax unlike US prices which are always quoted EXCLUSIVE of tax. Another part of the prices here are to do with the relative size of the market and relative land values, corporate taxation, etc; USA 315 million pop., UK 63 million. If you think it's bad here take a look at prices in Germany, France or the Netherlands. For many over there prices here can and do look pretty good on some things.....



JanP said:


> If they are in fact, "built to last", it's a good thing since, in my experience, trying to get spares is a joke.


To be picky what you are searching for is technically an _accessory_, not a spare part, and I've always found that manufacturers of everything from cars to mobile phones seem to universally drop production of accessories the minute a model is changed. The other thing they can do is to renumber the accessory products - that's a deWalt "trait" but maybe Bosch are prone to it as well. It's all part of the market economy......

That being the case what about my earlier suggestion? Have you been able to take a look at the current model GOF1300CE? If it is similar to your GOF1300ACE surely it should be possible to take the dust extraction accessory from the new model and either use it directly on the old model, or modify it to fit. I just can't really see Bosch radically modifying the base casting radically between the prerious and the current (visually very similar) models. Once you get into running ANY out-of production model accessories disappear fast and you really need to start boxing clever to get what you want (example: depth flag on Elu MOF31 out of production for nearly 30 years - Bosch GOF1700ACE part fits)



JanP said:


> By the way, If you ever do get a response from Bosch UK, ask them whether they actually know which of their own routers accept their own guide bushes, (but that's another story). ; )


Go on. You've said it and so now we are waiting...... Have you actual;y talked to Bosch technical by telephone in person? On the rare occasions I've needed to I've found them pretty helpful. Oh yes, and if you think Bosch are hard work, then you really should try Metabo (spares? hah! what spares in the UK?), Festool (similar, no UK spares stock at all), Hilti (we don't sell spares, only repair services) or Ryobi UK. I'm not affiliated with Bosch in any way, but I am a user of certain of their tools (not their plunge routers though) and I still have confidence enough to buy new Bosch tools

Regards

Phil


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi ian post a pic i will tyr for one i cape town regards carl


----------

